#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Geology & Exploration

## ahmedsisy

.


See More:

----------


## A7MAD-STYLE



----------


## ahmedsisy

,

----------


## Mohamed



----------


## ahmedsisy

,       ,        ,

----------


## aliali



----------


## Ahmedaoso

ݿ

----------


## era11

hi , iam a geology student and i will like 2 know what is the primary steps of exploration or any book about it thanx

----------


## ahmedsisy

,

----------


## ahmedsisy



----------


## BluE2

..                 ..    .

----------


## era11

ok, i will like 2 know about the uses of geochemistry in the petroleum exploration, thnx

----------


## enghmf

loggingSee More:

----------


## y6nb

I'm an exploration geophysicist 4 years of experience, if you need some help contact me

y6nb@yahoo.fr

regards

----------


## aaasmari



----------


## undertaker

I want complete courses of Geochemistry in petroleum field for geologist

----------


## ahmedsisy

aaasmari
        ,        (        )     
                         (   )                       ,                 ()            ,

----------


## ahmedsisy

enghmf

----------


## ahmedsisy

:
1-        (  )         
2-                           
3-                
4-        
5-

----------


## aaasmari

..

----------


## ahmedsisy

aaasmari

----------


## SLB

Hi friends
Hope everything goes well with you
I have provided a huge gallery of newest petroleum software like: Petrel 2013.3, Eclipse 2013.1, Geoframe 2012, Paradigm 2011.3, Olga 7.2, OSP4.0.3, Mepo 4.2, Techlog 2013.2, RoXar RMS 2013.1, Ecrin 4.2.07, CMG 2013.1, S/M/T K/ingdom 8.8, Rokdoc 6.0.0.107, Desicion Space Desktop r5000.8.1.1, Drillworks 5000.8.1.1, Openworks r5000.8.1, VIP-Nexus 5000.4.4.0, Skua Gocad 2011.3, IPM 8.0, PetroMod 2013.1, Interactive Petrophysics 4.1, Openflow 2012.2, Pipesim 2013.1, Que$tor 3013Q1, FractPro 2013, Vista 13, Jason 8.4, GeoGraphix Discovery 2013, and so many other things ...
if anybody need Please contact me I will share with you. Also I need some applications hope you can kindly help me.

My E-mail is: slbsoft33@gmail.com

Cheers.

----------

